# brick smoker



## sonny (Jan 15, 2008)

I am thinking about building a large smoker from concrete blocks. Does anyone have experience building this type of unit? Any suggestions would be welcome.

Thank You
Sonny


----------



## ds7662 (Jan 15, 2008)

See if this post from cowgirl helps you out.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=9461


----------



## blackhawk19 (Jan 15, 2008)

Lot of sites in this post
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=2536

I also found this for you
http://books.google.com/books?id=Nx8...0H_M#PPA193,M1

Hope this helps


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 15, 2008)

My cinderblock cooker does well, but it's not very pretty. lol!

I have built a cold smoker with a cinderblock base....used the dry stack method. http://www.thenaturalhome.com/drystackblock.htm
I ran rebar through every other hole, filled with quickcrete...filled the other holes with dirt, then capped off with quickcrete. Spread two thin layers of mortar on the finished wall (thanks bubba).

It might work for what you are wanting to build.
Another option for you to check into anyway.


----------

